# Hey KingSkyline Here



## KingSkyline77 (Jan 25, 2008)

I sorta gave an small introduction in J-C's thread but I decided to do one all my own. So...

My name is Jay (15) I live in New Jersey, USA. Ever since I started playing the Gran Turismo series when I was younger I fell in the love with the Skyline. I adore this car. And some day if I play my card right I could own one soon. 

I'm a developing graphic artist, I tool around with Photoshop and 3D programs. I do this mostly in my spare time. I play Racing sims and other games but that is only cause I don't have a license yet.

Here is something I did this night while being bored. Sparks if you see this you might like it. And this is also sorta a Big UP to RIPS for their excellent work on the Stealth Bomber.


----------



## sky 1t (Nov 5, 2004)

Nice work Jay & i can't believe that no one has replied to your Thread?
Just because your only 15 years old maybe? I just sold my Mercedes 190E Cosworth to a 15 year old today! So it just goes to show what 15 year olds are capable of doing these days.

Keep at the fancy pics & keep posting them up regardless if anyone replies to them or not. 
I too was 15 years old once (many moons ago unfortunately) 
I'm sure you too will buy a GTR one day in the very near future?
You're already ahead by having the confidence to post up your pic.
Well Done 

Ps, See if you can do me a nice pic with my 34 from this thread: http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/93224-my-34-gtr-mpii-full-nismo-outfit.html ? 
You never know your work may get a positive response & one day you could be charging money for your services?:smokin:


----------



## KingSkyline77 (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks man. Sure no prob on the picture. And I also have looked at your thread multiple times amazing car mate. 

And yeah one day I will be charging. 

My Most recent works:
My second Alias for a graphic forum









For my Test Drive Unlimited forum Moderator









And for the fans of the NEW GTR.


----------



## KingSkyline77 (Jan 25, 2008)

Here you go. took me a while to get the colors to match.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Excellent work Jay, I'm sure you'll get plenty of requests. :smokin:


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Love the Lambo:thumbsup:


----------



## sky 1t (Nov 5, 2004)

Thanks Jay, just one thing, it would be better to scale the pics to 800x600 or more so they can be used for wall papers on the PC's otherwise keep at it dude!:thumbsup: 

I mean like this scale below (a bit strange looking but different i supose?)


----------



## iceager (Dec 23, 2004)

I'm a bit confused here, you have Alexander alias Alecci's car as an avatar, a swedish member, so is this a cover up/joke or what ?


----------



## Rostampoor (Nov 20, 2006)

I dont think there anything to it, just that he wants a GTR as an avatar.^


----------



## KingSkyline77 (Jan 25, 2008)

Rostampoor said:


> I dont think there anything to it, just that he wants a GTR as an avatar.^


 Yeah what he said. I found this on google. Didn't realized it was his car until i joined the forum.


----------



## KingSkyline77 (Jan 25, 2008)

sky 1t said:


> Thanks Jay, just one thing, it would be better to scale the pics to 800x600 or more so they can be used for wall papers on the PC's otherwise keep at it dude!:thumbsup:
> 
> I mean like this scale below (a bit strange looking but different i supose?)


No prob, Wallpapers it is people.


----------



## Alecci (Jul 9, 2003)

Nice to see that you're using a pic of my car as an avatar. I guess that's a good compliment to the car as they get.

Just to let you know I don't mind it one bit.

You're really great working with pictures. Would you be kind enough to make me one if I supply you with a good enough pic to work on?


----------



## sparks (May 10, 2005)

Just seen this thread !

Some great work and I appreciate the compliment about my R34.


----------



## KingSkyline77 (Jan 25, 2008)

Alecci said:


> Nice to see that you're using a pic of my car as an avatar. I guess that's a good compliment to the car as they get.
> 
> Just to let you know I don't mind it one bit.
> 
> You're really great working with pictures. Would you be kind enough to make me one if I supply you with a good enough pic to work on?


 Yeah no prob. the more practice i get the better.


----------



## jas3113 (Aug 24, 2005)

KingSkyline77 said:


> Yeah no prob. the more practice i get the better.


Good to see someone from the tristate here. I'm sure some of the guys won't mind taking you out for a ride a Skylines one day.

Nice work on the photos, keep it up.

John


----------



## KingSkyline77 (Jan 25, 2008)

jas3113 said:


> Good to see someone from the tristate here. I'm sure some of the guys won't mind taking you out for a ride a Skylines one day.
> 
> Nice work on the photos, keep it up.
> 
> John


Wow. I'm surprised to see a Nissan R33 GTR in NY. Where around Brooklyn you live? I have Fam that live in Brooklyn.


----------



## jas3113 (Aug 24, 2005)

KingSkyline77 said:


> Wow. I'm surprised to see a Nissan R33 GTR in NY. Where around Brooklyn you live? I have Fam that live in Brooklyn.


In Bay Ridge, there's about 6 GTR's in Jersey also.

John


----------



## carsunltd32 (Aug 8, 2006)

Hey there King I live in Long Island, NYwith a GT-T. me and John know a bunch of people from the tristate are with Skylines.
Jay


----------



## KingSkyline77 (Jan 25, 2008)

carsunltd32 said:


> Hey there King I live in Long Island, NYwith a GT-T. me and John know a bunch of people from the tristate are with Skylines.
> Jay


Man I really want to see GTR so badly. I was able to sit and see the new GTR at the car show. But Its nothing unless i see the other models. Maybe if I go to to Englishtown I might see one there.


----------



## carsunltd32 (Aug 8, 2006)

well if you wanna make the trek to Virgina theres gonna be a HIN there and there will a bunch of skylines there. 32's 33's 34's you name it.
Jay


----------



## DaleHarrison (Nov 16, 2005)

Fantastic artwork - Kudos


----------



## KingSkyline77 (Jan 25, 2008)

DaleHarrison said:


> Fantastic artwork - Kudos


Thanks


@carsunltd32 When is it. My sis is down in Virginia for College and if its near her graduation I might be able to go by to see it.


----------



## jas3113 (Aug 24, 2005)

It's in april. Sux my new toy won't be in until end of May. Hopefully it'll make HIN New York :chuckle: 

John


----------



## KingSkyline77 (Jan 25, 2008)

jas3113 said:


> It's in april. Sux my new toy won't be in until end of May. Hopefully it'll make HIN New York :chuckle:
> 
> John


Damn. the Grad is in May. lol Uhh lemme know what HIN is goin on in NY. I'll try and hit that up.


----------



## usmc (Oct 15, 2007)

Totally wicked dude! :bowdown1: It's friggin' awesome!


----------



## usmc (Oct 15, 2007)

KingSkyline77 said:


> Yeah no prob. the more practice i get the better.


Dude, count me in! That's if you have the time to do it... I don't mind waiting. Please? :bowdown1:


----------



## KingSkyline77 (Jan 25, 2008)

usmc said:


> Dude, count me in! That's if you have the time to do it... I don't mind waiting. Please? :bowdown1:


Ok If people want wallpapers, Email me at [email protected].

Include: 
picture of Your car
Theme
Color scheme 
Or anything else (text in corner) 
Something else.


----------



## usmc (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks a bunch dude...


----------



## shazzie (Mar 29, 2008)

that is some talent there kid
do you mnd if save your pics
like your ideas very well
keep it


----------



## KingSkyline77 (Jan 25, 2008)

shazzie said:


> that is some talent there kid
> do you mnd if save your pics
> like your ideas very well
> keep it


Sure. Uh soon I will copyright and watermark my work. And soon I will take my work to the next level and start charging once i get good.


----------



## frostmotorsport (Aug 10, 2007)

welcome aboard - and nice work! I suck at that sort of stuff!! Keen to do one of my car? I'll PM you the pic (it's on my computer @ home & I'm at work) if you are.:thumbsup:


----------



## KingSkyline77 (Jan 25, 2008)

frostmotorsport said:


> welcome aboard - and nice work! I suck at that sort of stuff!! Keen to do one of my car? I'll PM you the pic (it's on my computer @ home & I'm at work) if you are.:thumbsup:


Yeah sure will do. I'm a bit booked with two others so this might take some time. thanks.


----------



## KingSkyline77 (Jan 25, 2008)

OK, Sorry for the inconvenience everyone, My main computer got a massive virus and I had some trouble getting it worked out. Now that I have I will be able to complete all the wallpapers that I have started and will get those to you as SOON as I can. Others that have emailed me will be able to receive your wallpapers in about a week if I get to work on them consistently.

So thanks for your patients.

@jas3113, Yo I have sent your a PM.


----------

